

Data Center Trends and Investment - cadams

I'm doing some research to find out more about the U.S. data center market. I am having trouble pinning down the size of the enterprise data center market and whether or not the different tier levels are regulated and maintained by a central organization. Any insight is much appreciated.
======
samstave
There is no regulation of the tiers - but the best place to look for info is
the Uptime Institute.

You should attend their DC conference may 14th

The expo pass is free: <http://symposium.uptimeinstitute.com/registration>

Register there and you can go and get more info.

You're going to have a hard time getting accurate info on the enterprise DC
market given how that info is not well reported.

You should also read datacenterknowledge.com

